# Ashphalt Drive cost



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting my drive asphalted and was wondering what a rough cost would be.
It is a long drive, I figure about 7100 - 7200 square feet total.
Has a good gravel base.

Before I call in company's for estimates, I'm curious what a rough estimate would be to see if it is worth considering. For example, 10K probably get it done, 15 K think about it, 20K forget it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Lucky Dog said:


> I'm thinking about getting my drive asphalted and was wondering what a rough cost would be.
> It is a long drive, I figure about 7100 - 7200 square feet total.
> Has a good gravel base.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard a price for a while, but probably $2 sft, or so. Depends on how much sub grade work would need to be done and if you do it with one, or two passes. Above price would probably get you one pass 2" thick.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Other than a WAG, you need to call MORE THAN ONE paver and just get the quotes. Doesn't mean you have to have it done....

We have a large drive, 16' wide and over 100' long, before it opens up to a very large landing area, then goes to the house and another detached garage. Large area. The wife just looked for me at the quote and it didn't give a square foot #. We put down 3" and after grade, gravel and shape, it was just short of $6k. However....... this was done in 2006.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Get at least 3 quotes - I was amazed at the difference when I did.


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

We did our drive in 2006 or 2007. 265 ft total length with about 130ft at 16 ft wide and the rest 12 ft wide. The whole thing is 2.5-3 inches thick. If you have ANY trees within 10 tt of proposed drive you may end up having problems with heaving due to roots.
Total cost was around $6500. This winter we had 7 cracks appear all about 1/4"-1/2" wide. Not sure yet on a repair solution as of now.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 
Sounds like there are varying thicknesses? And multiple passes?
What should a person be looking for to get a quality drive?


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

I just had central ashphalt out to quote mine. Our drive is around 4500sqft I need a little grading done to drain water to an area I want it to flow (our drive dlopes from road towards house). My base is good so just grade and pave. Hoping to have my quote back by Monday ill let you know my cost per foot.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Sounds like there are varying thicknesses? And multiple passes?
> What should a person be looking for to get a quality drive?


They did our 3" drive in two passes. One of my BIL's used to work for Spartan in Lansing and had for a number of years. Prior to doing ours, I asked him about the thickness. First thing out of his mouth was, "Don't let them talk you into 1 1/2 !" He told me to go at least 2.5" if not 3". We went 3".


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Lucky Dog said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Sounds like there are varying thicknesses? And multiple passes?
> What should a person be looking for to get a quality drive?


Single most important thing is a good sub base, that means at least 4" of good gravel. Also, proper water drainage is a must. A good prep man is worth his weight in gold to the paving crew and most of the quality of the finished product will depend on this person. 

If you want a first class job, have them do it in two passes. First will be the leveling course and second the finish course. It will be more expensive because they will have to move on the job two different times to do the two courses. Probably 90% of driveways are done in one pass, at least 2" and if you hire a good company they will do a good job in one pass.


----------



## Cabbie (Aug 28, 2013)

You will be in the 15k range depending on how much grading you need done. At 3" your drive would take 132 tons of asphalt, don't do any less than that. Your price may depend on how close you are to the asphalt plant and how easy it is to get their trucks into your driveway and shape of drive or how easy it is to pave. $2-2.50 per sq ft. Get at least 3 bids and meet with all of them and ask them to see some of their work. Be home when they do the work.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I know it will be big bucks, but have you considered concrete? No maintenance, long lifespan. Year by year I am adding between $4-6k worth of concrete. Another 5 years and I might be done with everything. LOL But doing no maintenance is great. I got 13 year old concrete that doesn't have any cracks. It's going to cost you probably $500 in materials alone to seal coat that sqft every year.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I hate my blacktop. It's been down 20 years so I guess I got my moneys worth, but now I really do need to replace it. I wish I had done concrete from the start, even if it was one section per year.

My only advice beyond what you've been told is to not necessarily pick the cheapest guy. Pick the one that does the best work after you take a look at some of their jobs.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, and the quick and dirty lesson on black top. 
I think it is time to get some quotes.
I'm not a fan of concrete, so that is not an option.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

You want 3" atleast if you have pretty solid ground, and done in two lifts not one. Laying 3" in one pass can go south if their roller man sucks, and I run a paver for a living.... The job will also depend on the quality of the mix, and everyones at the mercy of the plant on that one lol Just hope they're running a nice mix the day yours gets topped unless there's a small batch plant near you. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cabbie (Aug 28, 2013)

2SloSHO said:


> You want 3" atleast if you have pretty solid ground, and done in two lifts not one. Laying 3" in one pass can go south if their roller man sucks, and I run a paver for a living.... The job will also depend on the quality of the mix, and everyones at the mercy of the plant on that one lol Just hope they're running a nice mix the day yours gets topped unless there's a small batch plant near you.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I would agree that a good roller guy is important but only putting a 1.5" leveling course and then pulling 50k lb loaded trucks on only 1.5" can go south faster. Even with cure time btw lifts. The added cost would be at least a 1/3 more. If money was not an issue two 2" lifts would be the best bet. You need a new roller guy?


----------

